# Coal Creek 2010 Fall Jamboree Rock ClimbWinning Run



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought I'd share this quick video from today's Rock Climb competition at Coal Creek. Not sure who the rider is but he ended up winning his class after a 2-way tie.

More to come.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, that's some rough stuff right there! Looks like that would be harder on a bike than mudding!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

who said the popo had no gogo!!! awesome video thanks for sharing...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah buddy...that's some rock'n! Thanks for sharing. Any more videos ?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty Cool, Thanks for the Post


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! I see popo being a very hard bike to beat in that kind of competition!


----------

